# ABB ACH550 question



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That's true. Depending on the size of the motors the drives may need to be oversized. Manufacturer's recommendations, typically above 5 HP though. The current draw of the 3 phase rectifiers goes up when running single phase so over sizing compensates for that. 

Your line side conductors would have to be sized to the over sized drive BTW.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> I am not as experienced with VFDs as I'd like to be


 
It seems I remember someone saying you can use the single phase,

but you only get half of the output of the drive.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

The fans are listed at 1hp 3phase, drawing 3.5amps at 240volts.
After a few extra searches through Google, I am finding that these drives come programmed to parameters specd at time of order. Conference call at 1:30 to engineer should clear this up... he's an idiot I've dealt with in the past, YAY.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> I am not as experienced with VFDs as I'd like to be. My company was hired to wire a few wood burning fireplace chimney exhaust fans that will be powered and controlled by the ABB ACH550 VFDs. For the single phase fans, no issues. But there are a couple of three phase fans spec'd and already installed at the top of the chimneys. Problem is, we only have 120/240v single phase on the island. The sales weenie that sold the package is telling the builder that the VFD will "magically" convert the single phase supply into three phase to power the fans. I have never come across this being the case in my limited exposure to VFDs over the years. I am wondering if anyone has experience with these drives, and if they do in fact double as a phase converter... HELP!!!


Technically all VFDs can run a three phase motor from a single phase source. Its all a matter of altering the ratings to compensate for the front end rectifier using only 4 diodes instead of 6. All VFDs convert the incoming line to DC, shown as buss plus (B+) and buss minus (B-) terminals on most drives. Then high frequency transistors or IGBTs chop up the DC to pulse-width-modulated square wave on the output. The motor interprets the mathematical result as a sine-wave current. Or something like that, I'm not an engineer.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Jabberwoky said:


> Technically all VFDs can run a three phase motor from a single phase source. Its all a matter of altering the ratings to compensate for the front end rectifier using only 4 diodes instead of 6. All VFDs convert the incoming line to DC, shown as buss plus (B+) and buss minus (B-) terminals on most drives. Then high frequency transistors or IGBTs chop up the DC to pulse-width-modulated square wave on the output. The motor interprets the mathematical result as a sine-wave current. Or something like that, I'm not an engineer.


For "not an engineer" that was a very accurate description!

In a VFD, the incoming power is just a raw material from which the VFD recreates something that the motor uses as 3 phase AC, but other than that, there is no relationship between input and output. So yes, a Jlarson said, ALL VFDs are technically capable of running a 3 phase motor from a single phase source. There are sizing issues as he mentioned and also that some do not allow you to do this because they have phase loss protection that cannot be defeated, but it's not magic otherwise.

The ACH550 is serious overkill for this at 1HP, but it will work, it's just that at 1HP you could use any number of much less expensive drives. The vast majority of small drives rated 230V at 3 HP and below are already designed to accept a single phase input, the components are so cheap at that level that it doesn't cost any more to over size them. However because the ACH550 is actually designed for much larger motors, it might be that their 1 HP version is NOT designed for single phase input, in which case you may need to buy a 2HP rated drive. You will need to ask them to be sure though.

Side note: you mentioned single phase fans. You CANNOT put a VFD on a single phase MOTOR in most cases because single phase motors are different, and in the case of the only two types of single phase motors that can be used with a VFD (PSC & Shaded Pole), you must buy specialized VFDs that can do this and they are very expensive compared to equivalent 3 phase VFDs. There are only 3 mfrs I am aware of, ABB is not one of them. If you must have a VFD on a small motor like that, I find it's often cheaper to replace the motor with a 3 phase version.


----------



## xsryman (Dec 4, 2012)

*just use a single phase drive*

I know that Schneider Electric has an Altivar 312 that is made for single phase input to operate a three phase motor. All it is a three phase upsized drive but it is labeled properly and the terminals are marked properly. Fuji and I think AC Tech also make single phase drives.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> I am not as experienced with VFDs as I'd like to be. My company was hired to wire a few wood burning fireplace chimney exhaust fans that will be powered and controlled by the ABB ACH550 VFDs. For the single phase fans, no issues. But there are a couple of three phase fans spec'd and already installed at the top of the chimneys. Problem is, we only have 120/240v single phase on the island. The sales weenie that sold the package is telling the builder that the VFD will "magically" convert the single phase supply into three phase to power the fans. I have never come across this being the case in my limited exposure to VFDs over the years. I am wondering if anyone has experience with these drives, and if they do in fact double as a phase converter... HELP!!!


If you call the guys at APA they should be able to help you, but I know for sure that an Allen Bradley PowerFlex 400 is only rated at 35% of the output if you use a single phase input, but it will give you a three phase output.

I believe the ABB ACH550 will work with a three phase output with a single phase input. I'm not sure of the debated % of the output.

What is the HP and voltage of the motor?
I can look in the manual when I get into the office tomorrow.


----------



## alphajaydog (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey can u control a single phase motor using a ach550


----------



## alphajaydog (Aug 2, 2021)

If so plz send links


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

alphajaydog said:


> Hey can u control a single phase motor using a ach550


No. 90% of single phase motors are going to use a centrifugal switch that is needed to make them start turning using either an aux winding or a starting capacitor. If you drop the speed below about 90%, that centrifugal switch re-engages and burns up whatever it was being used for, because the starting method is not intended to be connected on-line continuously (among other problems). 

You CAN use VFDs on "Permanent Split Capacitor" type single phase motors, but those are only good for fans and pumps. But then most 3 phase drives will trip if not connected to a 3 phase motor, so you have to get a special VFD made for single phase PSC motors, and they are expensive because hardly anyone buys them.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You do realize this is an HVAC drive? RIGHT? The reason I bring this up is that in Arizona there is one yes ONE HVAC drive rep for ABB. Could not ask for a better in group of people. If they do the start up they offer a 2 year extended warranty. Worth it in my opinion. I have never seen one of their started up drive fail within 10 years.

I am moving cobwebs around I believe that ABB used to offer a option for coated control boards, added 200 bucks to the drive. Sure made a difference if the drive was going somewhere aggressive.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

SWDweller said:


> You do realize this is an HVAC drive? RIGHT? The reason I bring this up is that in Arizona there is one yes ONE HVAC drive rep for ABB. Could not ask for a better in group of people. If they do the start up they offer a 2 year extended warranty. Worth it in my opinion. I have never seen one of their started up drive fail within 10 years.
> 
> I am moving cobwebs around I believe that ABB used to offer a option for coated control boards, added 200 bucks to the drive. Sure made a difference if the drive was going somewhere aggressive.



I have installed at least 70 abb 550's on all types of equipment (pumps, belts, etc). As long as you do not get a re-branded 550 that is pre-programmed for hvac they can be used for anything including single to 3 phase conversion. 
I like the drives as they have built in line reactors and one of the best displays/program/interfaces in the business (you do have to get the upgraded 3 line display). I have seen them fail and i have also had them replaced by the rep when they were way out of warranty. 
Its one of the few drives i know that can programmed from scratch and be online in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Completely agree! Worked for a place where we actually stocked the 550s usually 3 on the shelf. We moved that many a month. As well as the G and H7's from Toshiba. 
We stocked and installed what ever the customer wanted. 
The Toshiba rep for Arizona is an old friend of mine. Always ready to help and tell the truth.
Only problem was Toshiba was housed in Houston and their property flooded, a lot.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

gpop said:


> I have installed at least 70 abb 550's on all types of equipment (pumps, belts, etc). As long as you do not get a re-branded 550 that is pre-programmed for hvac they can be used for anything including single to 3 phase conversion.
> I like the drives as they have built in line reactors and one of the best displays/program/interfaces in the business (you do have to get the upgraded 3 line display). I have seen them fail and i have also had them replaced by the rep when they were way out of warranty.
> Its one of the few drives i know that can programmed from scratch and be online in less than 10 minutes.


And if you're familiar with programming, you don't need a manual, it's all on the screen. 

My only problem with ABB is the last few I installed had only 1 relay out and 1 transistor out. I like 2 relays better.


----------



## alphajaydog (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank u so much I am currently a student for a trade school going over industrial electric and we were lacking a 3 phase motor to complete the installation I was thinking of ways to substitute but apparently the only way is to request a three phase


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

gpop said:


> I have installed at least 70 abb 550's on all types of equipment (pumps, belts, etc). As long as you do not get a re-branded 550 that is pre-programmed for hvac they can be used for anything including single to 3 phase conversion.
> I like the drives as they have built in line reactors and one of the best displays/program/interfaces in the business (you do have to get the upgraded 3 line display). I have seen them fail and i have also had them replaced by the rep when they were way out of warranty.
> Its one of the few drives i know that can programmed from scratch and be online in less than 10 minutes.


An ACH is the HVAC version of the ACS.

The DTS stuff is annoying. It is very noisy and response is only so-so. As far as "quick setup", you've got to be kidding me. Most drives now have a "quick start" menu similar to ACS/ACH. The big mistake most people make is attempting to set it up with EVERY setting the first time around. So then you are troubleshooting a controls/motor/mechanical/analogs/control system/power issue, all at once. Best way to do it is disconnect the coupling or belts, set it to keypad control only both speed and run/stop, V/Hz mode only. Then load in a very basic configuration and make sure drive/motor works. If you are using vector mode then go ahead and load vector settings and autotune. Then configure inputs and outputs a little at a time, couple it to the load, etc. Do everything in stages that way you can troubleshoot one thing at a time. The more complicated the system or the more unknowns I'm dealing with the slower I take things. Like if I am replacing a dead drive and I have no prints so I can identify that I have 3 inputs but no idea what is what. Usually it's something like say Run, Stop, and Reset but if you've got say a speed pot AND PLC control, chances are one of them is an analog input selection.

It's not the drive programming that takes a long time...you can speed through that with ANY drive (except servo systems). It's all the other things you run into like a bearing that is seized up but customer swears it was just working last week, or having every input has a wire connected to it but most of them aren't doing anything.


----------

